# Mortise axe (twibil



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

icon_smile:I was making mortise with chisiel,but while i was striking with mallet on chisiel i break handle and i bend chisiel (iron) part.Traditionaly in my place when making some wooden building i can see a lot's off mortise.I heard that people use a twibil (Axe adze) it look like pickaxe it but have blade for a wood.http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRIMITIVE-W...FORGED-AXE-ADZE-BLACKSMITH-MADE-/141048633939
I saw it once att my neighbour.My grandfather own that kind a tool but it get losted.What you think can this tool make better mortise than chisiel. TO get this clear iam not on this picture. I find this on ebay :nerd:.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

The twibill :thumbsup:

https://www.google.co.nz/search?hl=...Q&biw=1352&bih=622&dpr=1&q=Twibil woodworking


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Today i was making bigg mortise on my mallet head.Its mallet for splitnig wood. I mean when axe get stucked in wood you just hit it with a mallet and it split wood.Or relase axe from wood.And i make a some mortise i cant go deeper.Because it get tight and my chisiel is bending:huh:. Lilte secret i dont use regular chisiel i use beveled edge chisiel.I try to find that kind chisiel in hardwere but i only find beveled edge. ANd i think i will have some job to do.To make new handle for chisiel. I will pick up hornbeam for that tool.Because its strong wood.And i think it can better take striking.


----------

